# "bite stop's here" not working



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My puppy is settling in really well, she seems to have cracked the toilet training outside already so she is obviously quick to learn, I have read the " bite stops here" link...... but I am not getting anywhere, what am I doing wrong?
I've always got a chewy or toy in my pocket to distract her............. No doesn't work, I've tried saying NO firmly put her down on the floor and this isn't working, she just keeps coming at me.. I've tried saying No and putting her into time out ( she brings the house down ) this isn't working and I've done the old ooooowwwww it hurts noise and it really is hurting now.................... It is getting really bad, she bites my lip in the middle of the night my ears, neck... I have little teeth marks all over me..............! and she is at the dogs legs now, so the problem is esculating!

Any suggestions??????


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Put her in a crate at night


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes I do intend to put her in a crate in the same room with my other 2 dogs it's just I don't trust my Lab with her at the moment and she can get her paws through the bars. I would not know what was going on as my room is the other side of the house. What if she got hurt through the bars?


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> My puppy is settling in really well, she seems to have cracked the toilet training outside already so she is obviously quick to learn, I have read the " bite stops here" link...... but I am not getting anywhere, what am I doing wrong?
> I've always got a chewy or toy in my pocket to distract her............. No doesn't work, I've tried saying NO firmly put her down on the floor and this isn't working, she just keeps coming at me.. I've tried saying No and putting her into time out ( she brings the house down ) this isn't working and I've done the old ooooowwwww it hurts noise and it really is hurting now.................... It is getting really bad, she bites my lip in the middle of the night my ears, neck... I have little teeth marks all over me..............! and she is at the dogs legs now, so the problem is esculating!
> 
> Any suggestions??????


How the hell does she get to your neck and lips in the middle of the night. Put her in a crate in the bedroom is one solution. I wouldn't give her any attention if she was biting me. fold your arms look at the ceiling and remain rigid until she gives up. Any talking or noise will only give her more of what she desires. ATTENTION.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh am I glad you replied grandad.................... I've taken your advice before and it's working.... 

I have her in bed with me as she is only 7 weeks and 5 days now, that's how she gets to bite my face. I will try to Ignor her when she bites me................ which will be hard to do as it really flipping hurts now.
I will get the crate up in the bedroom to. Thank you!


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Oh am I glad you replied grandad.................... I've taken your advice before and it's working....
> 
> I have her in bed with me as she is only 7 weeks and 5 days now, that's how she gets to bite my face. I will try to Ignor her when she bites me................ which will be hard to do as it really flipping hurts now.
> I will get the crate up in the bedroom to. Thank you!


in the day time wear wellies :wink:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

grandad said:


> in the day time wear wellies :wink:


That won't be very comfy, but it is actually a good idea. Pup won't want to bite rubber for long. Or tuck your trouser legs into some very thick socks.

I always found just keeping perfectly still works with most dogs. If you are not reacting it is no fun so they get bored.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

There are no quick fixes in dog training. 7 weeks and 5 days? How long have you had the pup. Those techniques will work given the time, don't right them off after a few days.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We got our pup at 7 weeks, and she was in the kitchen in a crate, she's only now allowed on the bed but only for cuddles in the morning, and before bed.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_'The Bite Stops Here'_ article - 
The Bite Stops Here by Dr Ian Dunbar

the 2 FREE download-books [which include & expand on this] are on DogStarDaily website: 
Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily Titles: _Before U Get Ur Puppy_ & _After U Get..._

Q for the OP: 
where does Dr Dunbar suggest training for a soft-mouth *while U are asleep?* 
 just how much training do U do while U're unconscious? :lol:


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi wellies be damned...suit of armour!

I just had the first fight, but between my other 2 dogs,,,, the puppy was at the Lab's tail........ she was growling then my Terrier came over and tried to push my Lab down by the neck as she does when trying to sort her out and all hell broke out, they had a fight. I left them to it.......... they have never had one fight in 3 years! so now then what am I to do about preventing this happing again and why has this happened, I'd like to understand yet common sence tells me the dinamics have changed in the house since the puppy came alone.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> I just had the first fight, but between my other 2 dogs...


since this is an entirely different topic from puppy-mouthing & bites or nips, 
PLUS it's about 2 other dogs, not the original [3rd] pup, i'd suggest a new thread.

U can copy & paste the post, to save typing time. :yesnod:


----------

